# I'm Making a List of Unusual Effects - Any Suggestions?



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 6, 2020)

I am doing a video on the ujam Finisher series, so I want to make brief reference to companies that don't try to model hardware FX from the past, but instead create something unusual that could never be achieved in real life with hardware. 

I'm talking FX here, not virtual instruments. 

Companies that come immediately to my mind are:

Output (Movement, Portal)
Dmitry Sches (Tantra)
Sugarbytes
Glitchmachines
CableGuys
NI/Zynaptiq (Molekular)

Do you agree with my choices? Any other suggestions? 

Thanks! 

Reid


----------



## davidson (Nov 6, 2020)

So unusual they might give you nightmares https://freakshowindustries.com/


----------



## el-bo (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 6, 2020)

Agreed. I would propose:

- Denise Audio (examples: Perfect Plate XL, God Mode)

- Unfiltered Audio (examples: Byome, Triad, SpecOps - to name a few. Also: Euro Reakt)

- Baby Audio (examples: Super VHS, Parallel Agressor, I <3 NY)

- Melda Production (example: MXXX, MTurboReverb with its own algorithm coding language)


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 6, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Any other suggestions?



Like @doctoremmet mentioned: Melda's MXXX, as well as a whole bunch of their plugins would be my first choice.

Then of course the GRM offerings.
(i used some of them over 25 [!!!] years ago and still like them...)


----------



## el-bo (Nov 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> - Unfiltered Audio (examples: Byome, Triad)



How did i forget to add these?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 6, 2020)

el-bo said:


> How did i forget to add these?


Sandman Pro, SpecOps, Fault, Bass-Mint. I have and love all of their stuff. The filters of (In)dent are also great. And LION is one hell of a synth. Michael Hetrick is a genius.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Sandman Pro, SpecOps, Fault, Bass-Mint. I have and love all of their stuff. The filters of (In)dent are also great. And LION is one hell of a synth. Michael Hetrick is a genius.



I have all the UA's FX (The dynamics plugins, also), except for Bass-Mint and BYOME (Chose to go with TRIAD). Was tempted to get LION at some point, but synths is one area that I'm fine with just a select few...ish.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 6, 2020)

Eventide


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 6, 2020)

Im going to add these - at least, I don't think these have ever existed in hardware...

Pro Audio DSM v3 
Sonnox Inflator

Also +1 for Unfiltered Audio - they are waaaay out on the edge. I'd love to hear their R&D stuff!


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 6, 2020)

Holy _Christmas_ Sonic Charge is awesome!


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 6, 2020)

One more vote for GRM (and not only becaused I worked here in the past).


----------



## el-bo (Nov 6, 2020)

tc9000 said:


> Holy _Christmas_ Sonic Charge is awesome!



I'd love to have that Permut8 plugin as a hardware unit


----------



## Mornats (Nov 6, 2020)

I've only used the melt FX as part of the Phonec synth but I'd put these here too: https://www.psychicmodulation.com/plugins.html (vectomelt and echomelt).


----------



## darcvision (Nov 6, 2020)

izotope vinyl
izotope trash 2
tape cassette 2 by caelum audio
airwindows plugin
or you can search free plugin from vstfree


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 6, 2020)

Thank you, everybody! Very helpful.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 6, 2020)

Brauer Motion (Waves)
Some of the Eventide stuff
If you like crazy fx, Guitar Rig has some wild effects in it as well that are not ”guitar” specific at all... and are not hardware-based


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 6, 2020)

I’m a bit surprised no one mentioned:



zynaptiq: ADAPTIVERB Overview


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 7, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I've only used the melt FX as part of the Phonec synth but I'd put these here too: https://www.psychicmodulation.com/plugins.html (vectomelt and echomelt).


+1


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 7, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I’m a bit surprised no one mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> zynaptiq: ADAPTIVERB Overview


Definitely. I have never dared to check this one, as it appears to be one CPU heavy puppy. Am I correct in assuming this one basically mathematically synthesizes reflections to get a reverb (as opposed to using a network of delay lines)?


----------



## Dietz (Nov 7, 2020)

NI Reaktor's User Library is full of completely whacked Ensembles.


----------



## MisteR (Nov 7, 2020)

Software - Michael Norris, Composer


Michael Norris — Composer, Developer, Music Theorist




www.michaelnorris.info


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 7, 2020)

Dietz said:


> NI Reaktor's User Library is full of completely whacked Ensembles.


Truth.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 7, 2020)

AAS Objeq Delay


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Definitely. I have never dared to check this one, as it appears to be one CPU heavy puppy. Am I correct in assuming this one basically mathematically synthesizes reflections to get a reverb (as opposed to using a network of delay lines)?




Well it’s not imo a verb that you’re going to use on every track,for me it’s something to use selectively it can take you into some unique sonic territories. 
The Zynaptiq line is like “special sauce“
or an exotic spice. Zyntaptiq plugins are not cheap so I have only bought a couple of their unique creations during a sale but they are really interesting plugins. 👍


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 7, 2020)

Reaktor- MOLEKULAR is pretty out there - Keep forgetting I have it


----------



## el-bo (Nov 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Definitely. I have never dared to check this one, as it appears to be one CPU heavy puppy. Am I correct in assuming this one basically mathematically synthesizes reflections to get a reverb (as opposed to using a network of delay lines)?



Works fine on my mid-2012 MBP 2.33 i7 Quad. I can't load a lot of instances, of course. But it's not the kind of reverb you'd probably put on more than couple of tracks. And there's always track-freeze 😉


----------



## el-bo (Nov 7, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Well it’s not imo a verb that you’re going to use on every track,for me it’s something to use selectively it can take you into some unique sonic territories.
> The Zynaptiq line is like “special sauce“
> or an exotic spice. Zyntaptiq plugins are not cheap so I have only bought a couple of their unique creations during a sale but they are really interesting plugins. 👍



Probably shoulda read your post before posting😱


----------



## synthetic (Nov 7, 2020)

Audio Damage has a whole collection of "FSU" plugs that are great for mutating stuff. I can take any boring drum loop or synth pad, add one or two of their plugs and it's instantly interesting. (I don't think they call them FSU anymore, shame.) 

I'm also really loving the (free) Vallhalla Supermassive. 

Agree with many of the others listed like Permut8.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 7, 2020)

synthetic said:


> Audio Damage has a whole collection of "FSU" plugs that are great for mutating stuff. I can take any boring drum loop or synth pad, add one or two of their plugs and it's instantly interesting. (I don't think they call them FSU anymore, shame.)
> 
> I'm also really loving the (free) Vallhalla Supermassive.
> 
> Agree with many of the others listed like Permut8.


Yes. @TigerTheFrog - you may consider adding ValhallaDSP. 

Reasons:
- GUI is absolutely not an emulation of any hardware nor does it suffer from skeumorphism 
- soundwise Ubermod and Supermassive are out of this world


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 7, 2020)

Why am I asking you all this?

I've always had a bug up my ass about why the large majority of FX plugins are models of hardware that came out fifty years ago. In general I think there is a lot more imagination and forward-thinking in virtual instruments than in FX. New engines coming out all the time. 

So I have a soft spot for plugins like the ujam Finishers where they create something that you can't make with hardware. But I do not want to claim that they are the only FX like that.

So I will briefly pay my respects to a few of the plugins and companies that have pushed the envelope over the years. I have a very specific idea about which ones belong in this category as I define it--unusual, but not insanely weird-- and musically useful to many. Tantra epitomizes what I'm thinking about. I'll flash a few of them on the screen in my video. It won't be comprehensive, and I realize that everybody may have different opinions on the topic.

But everybody's suggestions are really helpful.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 7, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Tantra epitomizes what I'm thinking about.



It's definitely a great plugin. Shouldn't be too long before we get the next iteration


----------



## labornvain (Nov 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Definitely. I have never dared to check this one, as it appears to be one CPU heavy puppy. Am I correct in assuming this one basically mathematically synthesizes reflections to get a reverb (as opposed to using a network of delay lines)?


 I have it and frequently will put it on a send and then render that to disk. This way I can make final adjustments down the road to the mix level.

A cool tip about Adaptiverb is that it's actually got two sections. One is a synthesizer of sorts. But the other is just a reverb.

But it's not really just a reverb. It has what they call harmonic filtering that removes any dissonance from the reflections. So you can drench your track and then when you change chords or especially change keys it will keep the reverb in tune with whatever you're playing. Very cool.

So I usually use it with a synthesizer thing turned off and the harmonic filtering turned on.

This makes for a lovely and transparent reverb where long, dense tails are possible without the dissonance that usually accompanies them.

Not to suggest that dissonance is in any way a bad thing. It's part of what makes a big wet reverb with all of its harmonic complexities so lush sounding.

But to use harmonic filtering opens up possibilities in an arrangement that otherwise may not work as well.

On another note, Zynaptic Intensity is an extremely useful plugin that performs almost magical things to your mix.


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 7, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I've always had a bug up my ass about why the large majority of FX plugins are models of hardware that came out fifty years ago. In general I think there is a lot more imagination and forward-thinking in virtual instruments than in FX. New engines coming out all the time.



Kind of ironic that in the hardware world, there are all sorts of interesting and unique FX boxes being made. Things like the Hologram Microcosm or the Empress Effects Zoia.

With modern DSP processors being what they are these days, I feel the line between hardware and software has been definitively blurred.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 7, 2020)

Although Izotope's more _mainstream_ Stutter Edit 2 can thoroughly destroy audio beyond recognition. Trash 2 also has a ton of features people often completely ignore like assigning LFOs to EQ frequency and resonance nodes, fx IRs, the ability to import your own IRs, etc. Not to mention some the distortion algorithms are super glitchy and unpredictable.

If I did more lofi stuff I'd buy this thing in a second. Definitely worthy of a nomination for weirdest tape emulation plugin.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 8, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Although Izotope's more _mainstream_ Stutter Edit 2 can thoroughly destroy audio beyond recognition. Trash 2 also has a ton of features people often completely ignore like assigning LFOs to EQ frequency and resonance nodes, fx IRs, the ability to import your own IRs, etc. Not to mention some the distortion algorithms are super glitchy and unpredictable.
> 
> If I did more lofi stuff I'd buy this thing in a second. Definitely worthy of a nomination for weirdest tape emulation plugin.




I've got both Stutter Edit and Trash 2 and haven't delved into them like this. I think I need to load them up and play around rather than trying presets.


----------



## lux (Nov 8, 2020)

Frostbite by Audiothing








Frostbite 2 - Spectral Freeze Plugin MultiEffect (VST, AU, AAX) AudioThing


Frostbite is a spectral freezing plugin combined with Ring Mod and Feedback. Transform any sound into ambient textures, soundscapes, or just frozen reverbs.




www.audiothing.net


----------



## el-bo (Nov 8, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Although Izotope's more _mainstream_ Stutter Edit 2 can thoroughly destroy audio beyond recognition. Trash 2 also has a ton of features people often completely ignore like assigning LFOs to EQ frequency and resonance nodes, fx IRs, the ability to import your own IRs, etc. Not to mention some the distortion algorithms are super glitchy and unpredictable.
> 
> If I did more lofi stuff I'd buy this thing in a second. Definitely worthy of a nomination for weirdest tape emulation plugin.




Trash is such a flexible plugin. Really great for normal channel-strip duties all the way to extreme sound-design.

Was going to suggest the new wire-recorder, but I believe it falls outside the initial request that suggestions not be modelled on existing, real-life hardware. Sounds great, though. Enjoying messing with the demo.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 8, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Was going to suggest the new wire-recorder, but I believe it falls outside the initial request that suggestions not be modelled on existing, real-life hardware.


Great point. I completely spaced on that bit


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2020)

I forgot to mention Audiority Grainspace.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 8, 2020)

The very positive result for me of this thread is it reminded me of how many innovative effects do exist--and a lot of them I knew about, but had simply wasn't able to recall for this purpose. That's a positive thing. 

But I still think a lot of them rely on extreme sound-crushing jagged stuttering and random effects. Good for sound design, but not for the kind of music I make. What is more rare are things that blend multi-effects, simple interface, and highly curated presets, to come up with tools for musicians of many types. to take their music in a new direction.



doctoremmet said:


> I forgot to mention Audiority Grainspace.



I love Grainspace and think it's one of the best deals around, but IMHO Granular Synthesis (like Grainspace and Portal and in Omni) is starting to become a standard tool in the digital toolbox. While it's not a rebuild of hardware, it's just a form of synthesis that is relatively easy to apply as an effect on any sound at all. Where it gets interesting is that Grainspace is a Granular+Reverb plugin and Portal has such an imaginative interface. I also suspect it is under the hood in libraries like Noire. I think Granular may be on the road to becoming another FX cliche.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The very positive result for me of this thread is it reminded me of how many innovative effects do exist--and a lot of them I knew about, but had simply wasn't able to recall for this purpose. That's a positive thing.
> 
> But I still think a lot of them rely on extreme sound-crushing jagged stuttering and random effects. Good for sound design, but not for the kind of music I make. What is more rare are things that blend multi-effects, simple interface, and highly curated presets, to come up with tools for musicians of many types. to take their music in a new direction.
> 
> ...


I largely agree with this. Of all the developers I have posted so far, I’d say Denise Audio, Unfiltered Audio and Baby Audio deliver “bog standard” effects like reverb, compression and saturation in new ways. Take Perfect Plate XL for example. A plate reverb with a very nice UI and some parameters added that allow for completely new sounds.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2020)

I honestly don't know if anything of this caliber can be done purely on hardware, but I think PaulStretch fits the bill.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> I honestly don't know if anything of this caliber can be done purely on hardware, but I think PaulStretch fits the bill.


Agreed.


----------



## ghobii (Nov 8, 2020)

UVI Shade has quickly become a big part of my workflow because it does crazy sound design stuff, but is also really effective just for sculpting a sound or it's place in a mix.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 16, 2020)

Here's the video I made. I tried to not make it a big part, but I did want to get into my pet peeve of how many effects are models of 50-year-old hardware. Or maybe how much I admire the companies who use the technology of today to use their imagination and innovate. 

Thanks for the help, everybody!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 16, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Here's the video I made. I tried to not make it a big part, but I did want to get into my pet peeve of how many effects are models of 50-year-old hardware. Or maybe how much I admire the companies who use the technology of today to use their imagination and innovate.
> 
> Thanks for the help, everybody!



Will watch this afternoon! Curious!


----------



## bill5 (Nov 22, 2020)

davidson said:


> So unusual they might give you nightmares https://freakshowindustries.com/


And priced for less than they're worth frankly at around $20 each. You don't often find good plugins that cheap.


----------



## davidson (Nov 23, 2020)

bill5 said:


> And priced for less than they're worth frankly at around $20 each. You don't often find good plugins that cheap.



And they even have the option to download them for free!


----------



## Mornats (Nov 23, 2020)

davidson said:


> And they even have the option to download them for free!


Oh I didn't know that. Makes me want to buy one even more now.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 23, 2020)

davidson said:


> And they even have the option to download them for free!


As I recall there's just one you can do that (or you can pay a lesser amount too). Really it's very cool attitude they have. I prefer coughing up the $20.


----------

